# I need to pee too often!!!



## Muguruki (23 Oct 2012)

Saw my Dr today and I told him I'm going to the loo too often. All blood and urine tests have come back negative so he asked me if I'm cycling. He thinks it's possible that my saddle could be the problem. Anyone else had or heard of similar problems to this?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2012)

I find that drinking too much tea has that effect on me. Drinking the same volume of water, much less so.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Oct 2012)

Caffeine intake high?


----------



## Muguruki (23 Oct 2012)

Mmm, I haven't had a coffee for a month or so. If I have a hot drink its mint tea or sometimes green tea.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (23 Oct 2012)

T his is a bit spooky since I completed that 100 plus on sat I have been pissing like a fountain wonder if there's something in that


----------



## Muguruki (23 Oct 2012)

Something in that or something in the water?

Not sure I can get a script off my Doc for "flite gel flow". I might try an older saddle I still have in my shed for a week see if the symptoms improve.


----------



## Trevrev (23 Oct 2012)

I'm having the same problem. I'm going at least 5 times during the night when i should be sleeping. had prostate checked, blood tests, scans. Everything is in order, i just pee too much. Not just dribbles either! I'm just waiting for an appointment to see a specialist. Not once did doc mention the saddle on my bike being the problem. I know one thing, a nights uninterupted sleep would be good.


----------



## Mark Walker (23 Oct 2012)

I am new to cycling, last year I stopped running and started cycling, maybe coincidence but I started to pee a lot more. the trouble was the more I thought (worried) about it the more I wanted to go!
I had tests and eventually things were ok .I had my suspicions but I never did find out if it was the bike psychosomatic or what .
Things have settled down now , i do think cycling has a part to play in it though.


----------



## compo (23 Oct 2012)

Muguruki said:


> Saw my Dr today and I told him I'm going to the loo too often. All blood and urine tests have come back negative so he asked me if I'm cycling. He thinks it's possible that my saddle could be the problem. Anyone else had or heard of similar problems to this?


 
I had a urology consultant mention potential prostate problems being caused by bicycle saddles. He recommended a "prostate friendly" saddle. I ended up with a Brooks B17. Prostate friendly? I have no idea, but it is bum friendly.


----------



## Thomk (23 Oct 2012)

Um....don't cyclists drink more than most other folk?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Oct 2012)

Muguruki said:


> Saw my Dr today and I told him I'm going to the loo too often. All blood and urine tests have come back negative so he asked me if I'm cycling. He thinks it's possible that my saddle could be the problem. Anyone else had or heard of similar problems to this?


yes, and you need a second opinion. You may simply not be able to release all the urine in your bladder. Ask for a referral to a GU department and get yourself checked for prostatitis (you didn't mention a flow test, and if you haven't had a flow test then your doctor is an arse). Be aware that there may be nothing that can be done to correct the underlying condition (although if you're feeling in need of a thrill you might google TURP videos) but you need to work out how to minimise the risk of urinary tract infections (which, let me tell you, are not fun) and what to do if you are struck down by a urinary tract infection (that would be take yourself to A+E). Bear in mind that a UTI can take 9kg off your weight in a week, and not in a good way.

But...........take it from the consultant at Guys which has a department specialising in this very thing. Cycling doesn't cause prostatitis. You can do yourself a favour by getting a saddle with a groove down the centre (I ride a Spesh saddle which is pretty much in two halves) but if your prostate is enlarged you have a problem whatever you do, and you need to be able to manage it, even if it can't be sorted.

Anyroadup - second opinion from somebody who knows about this stuff. I know you're 170 miles away, but in your position I'd ask for a referral to Guys.

Oh - and cranberry juice. It sounds like some New Age hokeyjiggerypokeynonsense, but I've not had an infection since I started drinking the stuff.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2012)

There was an advert on the telly before for you old folk, just pop to your GP. Hee Hee.


----------



## woohoo (24 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> .........
> 
> Oh - and cranberry juice. It sounds like some New Age hokeyjiggerypokeynonsense, but I've not had an infection since I started drinking the stuff.


 
Sometime last week, I read an article in a newspaper / rag (don't know which - it was the free cafe one) that more or less said that you need to drink litres of cranberry juice for it to have only a minimal effect. However, ... my experience is the same as yours. Drinking a mug of cranberry juice a day has also kept me infection free and improved / kept the flow good, so I'm a convert.


----------



## wormo (24 Oct 2012)

Is your problem whilst cycling or after?


----------



## Trail Child (24 Oct 2012)

I didn't believe in the cranberry juice idea either, until I was recommended concentrated cranberry tablets to give to my dogs after they had a couple bouts of urinary tract infections. They haven't had them since.


----------



## Muguruki (25 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq:
 I should have said that this was in the GU clinic after being referred by my GP after going to see him for the last few weeks. I don't have an infection, as I said all tests came back negative. The first thing my GP asked me was if it was normal flow or just a trickle. My GP tried me on two different types of medication to treat my prostate but they proved not to be efficacious, all I got were the side effects. Dr in the GU thought it may be irritable bladder but because the symptoms are intermittent that he thought it might be my saddle. Anyhow I'm trying out another saddle until my appointment with the urologist comes around.

Wormo:
I never have these problems while I'm on the bike, in fact things improve straight after a ride it is usually a day or so later that has me running back and to to the loo.


----------



## Oldspice (25 Oct 2012)

I thought old people were supposed to pee a lot.....and pregnant people


----------



## Muguruki (25 Oct 2012)

I'm not quite as old as Godfrey from Dad's Army who had a similar problem! Not too sure that the pregnant thing is possible.


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2012)

Just a few thoughts i am getting up once or twice each night.It's knackering and i feel tired and washed out,so a quick Google and it's a common ailment for over 55's.It's called Noctunia or something like that,and is treatable with pills.
But i can't be bothered going to the Doc's it seems so trivial.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Oct 2012)

Nocturia...literally translated night urination. Common indeed. It may be an early sign of prostate enlargement.... or just time to modify your bedtime routine by avoiding caffeine and alcohol in the evening....


----------



## MattHB (28 Oct 2012)

Caffeine is still present in great tea and that will cause you to dump water, as will ANY alcohol.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Oct 2012)

.....if however excessive peeing is accompanied by excessive thirst, it is worth getting a blood test as this is often how diabetes first presents.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2012)

Interesting one.

Whilst on tour my husband would spend the morning 'scent marking his way around the world' as he phrased it. It actually got to the point where I was beginning to wonder if he should see someone about the issue - after all exactly how many trees can he water? and what was he going to do when we ran out of trees? The British saying "watering a tree" does not translate well into many other languages... watering a rock (when we did run out of trees) fails completely even in English.
He drinks less than me and pees way more often and always in large quantities. (I simply sweat more.) It was significantly worse for those 12 months on tour. Now he is back to 'normal' only cycling 2 or 3 times a week into work and his number of trips is back to normal as well. 

We did actually consider renaming our journal to "scent marking our way around the world" at one point though becuase it had gotten so bad... so the saddle idea may not be that bad a thought.


----------



## Trevrev (28 Oct 2012)

postman said:


> Just a few thoughts i am getting up once or twice each night.It's knackering and i feel tired and washed out,so a quick Google and it's a common ailment for over 55's.It's called Noctunia or something like that,and is treatable with pills.
> But i can't be bothered going to the Doc's it seems so trivial.


 
Once or twice a night!!! You lucky man... Never less than four a night for me. The worst night i had was seven, thats what prompted me to get it seen to.
I only have a few beers at weekends, i never drink before bedtime, that would be a nightmare for me.
I only ever have one cup of tea when i get in from work, and thats it for fluids for me. Otherwise i'd never get any sleep.
As for caffeine, i knocked that on the head years ago, always drink decaf green tea.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2012)

Muguruki - did you have an ultrasound scan of your bladder to see how much you were retaining?


----------



## PK99 (29 Oct 2012)

Muguruki said:


> dellzeqq:
> . My GP tried me on two different types of medication to treat my prostate but they *proved not to be efficacious,*


..

.... in that case you will be wanting medicinal compound


----------



## G2EWS (29 Oct 2012)

I have suffered for thirty plus years with this problem and been tested many times.

I almost never drink beer in the evening and stop drinking tea which is a diuretic after about 19:00. Rarely drink coffee which would be decaf ever.

If it is new to you as you suggest it is very important to get it checked again. One Docs opinion would not be enough for me.

Regards

Chris


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Oct 2012)

I should say that some doctors, even in GU departments, antibiotics that are not always ineffective against UTIs. I was given ciprofloxacin, which is no fun, but, more seriously, no help.


----------



## Oldspice (29 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I should say that some doctors, even in GU departments, antibiotics that are not always ineffective against UTIs. I was given ciprofloxacin, which is no fun, but, more seriously, no help.


 
First time i had that, it made my bottom fall off. I am used to it now, pick it up when my kidneys try to escape.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2012)

I always felt like I needed a whazz while cycling, and bibshorts seem to have sorted it.

I am one of life's pissers though, I like to think of it as a super-hero power that I haven't yet learned how to harness for the power of good. The only thing I've used my considerable flow for is slicing urinal cakes in half.


----------



## Muguruki (30 Oct 2012)

My GP has requested an ultrasound scan so should hear soon although I could be waiting a while. I'm led to beleive you have one scan with a full bladder and another apres wazz.

Ciprofloxacin (I think) is a broad based antibiotic. It is what I take on holiday when I'm in East Africa for when I have a dose of the squits and always does the trick (for me).


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Oct 2012)

Muguruki said:


> My GP has requested an ultrasound scan so should hear soon although I could be waiting a while. I'm led to beleive you have one scan with a full bladder and another apres wazz.
> .


yes and no. The important scan is the one after. It measures how much you retain. Think of 600ml of urine sloshing around inside for ever, growing stuff, and you'll see why this is important.


----------



## BigGee (2 Nov 2012)

Muguruki said:


> Ciprofloxacin (I think) is a broad based antibiotic. It is what I take on holiday when I'm in East Africa for when I have a dose of the squits and always does the trick (for me).


 
Ciprofloxacin is pretty much a restricted anti biotic in hospitals these days, due to its association with c-difficle infections which were running rampant through hospitals a few years ago. It may well sort out your dose of the squits, but will also kill off all your native gut bacteria and allow it to get colonised with something much worse. Most cases of dIaorrhea do not require anti-biotics. Good hydration and letting it run its course are the natural cures. Since the restriction of anti-biotics in the hospital I work at, C-Diff infections are now thankfully very rare.

Cipro is not now generally used as a first line traetment for urinary infections either (unless you are penicillan allergic), though they have been in the past.

It is probably worth making some distinctions between different types of urinary infections as well. You can have cysititis, which is an irritation/inflamation of the bladder and can cause urinary urgency and discomfort when peeing. I developed that whilst doing JOGLE and caused me some problems, not least of which was trying to find a bush to pee behind in the middle of Liverpool! I have never had it before or since and so I put it down to long hours in the saddle. At the end of the day sitting on any saddle is going to put some pressure through your pelvic floor and onto your urinary tract. This will generally clear up unaided with hydration and avioding things that may irritate your bladder further, it should not normally require anti-biotics. I drink cranberry juice myself, but I am not sure that there is a lot of science to back it up however I am sure it does not do you any harm!

Full blown urinary infections will make you feel very ill. You will have a raging fever, pain, nausea, sometimes blood in your urine and may well require a hospital admission for some intra venous anti-biotics. Urinary infections are far more common in women than men, especialy at the younger end of the age spectrum. They are mostly caused by ascending infections and female anatomy makes that far more likely.

Benign enlarged prostate glands in men as wel get older is natures way of sharing the pain between the sexes! The inability to emtpy your bladder properly, as has already been said, can be a breeding ground for an infection. This is generally likely to be an afliction of older age than middle age and it becomes more and more common as you move through your sixties, seventies and eighties. An awful lot of us will have to go an face the dreaded Trans urethral resection of prostate at some point in our lives!

If you are having any urinary symptoms at a younger age do get them checked out. It is not normal, even for cyclists who spend a long time sitting on a delicate part of their anatomy!


----------



## The Jogger (10 Nov 2012)

BigGee said:


> Benign enlarged prostate glands in men as wel get older is natures way of sharing the pain between the sexes! The inability to emtpy your bladder properly, as has already been said, can be a breeding ground for an infection. This is generally likely to be an afliction of older age than middle age and it becomes more and more common as you move through your sixties, seventies and eighties. _*An awful lot of us will have to go an face the dreaded Trans urethral resection of prostate at some point in our lives!*_
> 
> If you are having any urinary symptoms at a younger age do get them checked out. It is not normal, even for cyclists who spend a long time sitting on a delicate part of their anatomy!


I wonder why the NHS doesn't carry out this procedure which has an excellent sucess rate with less side effects?

http://news.sky.com/story/877151/prostate-treatment-gives-patients-new-hope


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2012)

I discovered recently that incessant pishing is one of the side effects of low testosterone.


----------

